# Girl on a Jones Flagship - good idea?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everybody
I’m new here and I hope, there’s someone who can give me an advice if buying a Jones Flagship 158 with Ride Fame bindings is a good idea (please excuse my language; I’m German speaking and not convenient with snowboarding slang). 

Short info:
Female
5'8 and 123 lbs
33 y
Boot size 6.5

My last board was a Palmer Liberty Carbon 157 and I loved this board! It’s so straight, never chattery, no matter how fast you go. Like a freight-train, always keeping its track. But it was not very agile in powder (I had to lean back a lot to avoid sinking in) thus I'm looking for a board as straight as the Liberty Carbon but more suitable for backcountry.

At a Nidecker test day, they gave me several girls’ boards which I all brought back immediately after one ride: too soft and far too chattery. He then gave me the Jones Flagship 158 which I found incredibly agile an easy to handle. It was big fun to go straight the entire slope and no chatter at all! So I was thinking of buying it. BUT it was a beautiful spring day with soft snow – no ice at all. After reading several reviews about this board I got somehow intimidated… all this remarks about its stiffness and that it is only a board for experienced riders… Furthermore, I’m 123 lbs... Will I be able to ride this board or will it be riding me? 

My background: since 10 years, I'm riding with a bunch of guys every winter weekend in a resort in the Alps, well known for its steep slopes and many backcountry opportunities. They began snowboarding when the first boards came on the market, ride very fast and always have the board under control. They put me on an old Custom X and said: now learn to handle it and try to keep up. Nowadays I manage to stick to their tails. I can handle all conditions, all types of steep slopes and I learned to love to ride fast. But compared with the guys, I still (and always will) feel like a beginner  I still leave out the crazy things like breaking each others speed records and I still can get a bit chickenshit as soon as it comes to harsh conditions (icy slopes). I really rely on a board with good edgehold on icy conditions. 

Thanks for your replies!


Edit: Bought a Flagship 158. Impressions on page #3


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that board will be a little bit of work at 120lbs. 

Depending your skill level it could be manageable... 

I would suggest you take a look at the Mothership 156 if it is in budget:

The Mothership


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say its a bit big for your weight, but some gals like them big :dunno:. Last week met a shredder gal that had been riding 15+ years that had a 159 billygoat and loves it...she was about your size but may be 140 lbs and know of another woman that's 50 yrs old with at least 20 years riding that is riding a billy. My daughter is 5'4" and 125 and rides a 155 cambered for deep pow. So ride what you like.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm a bit reluctant with smaller boards. Some years ago I had a Custom 147. Nice on groomers but hell in powder, and also chattery at high speeds. I then decided to get a longer board: the 157 Liberty Carbon (yes, my whole experience with boards comes down to two new own models). But this opinion of longer=more stable might be out-dated cause technology improved a lot the last years, I reckon. 
The other thing are the stands: I tried a lot of angles and distances and now ride my 157 Liberty Carbon with +30°/+15° in the most outer stands. Don’t ask me why… I simply felt most comfortable like that (comfortable=most in charge). But I’m always open to learn


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

neni said:


> I'm a bit reluctant with smaller boards. Some years ago I had a CustomX 147. Nice on groomers but hell in powder, and also chattery at high speeds. I then decided to get a longer board: the 157 Liberty Carbon (yes, my whole experience with boards comes down to two models). But this opinion of longer=more stable might be out-dated cause technology improved a lot the last years, I reckon.
> The other thing are the stands: I tried a lot of angles and distances and now ride my 157 Liberty Carbon with 15°/5° in the most outer stands. Don’t ask me why… I simply felt most comfortable like that (comfortable=most in charge). But I’m always open to learn


Looking at the specs (below) the 156 Mothership and 158 Flagship are very similar boards if you are just looking at the numbers.

I think the only difference you'll see is how stiff the board is.

Oh and colors.

Mothership:









Flagship:


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

You said you loved how the Flagship rode, so go with your gut and buy it. I would recommend not getting the Carbon version. It is a very forgiving and easy to ride board. Go get it and be stoked with it. Good luck.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> You said you loved how the Flagship rode, so go with your gut and buy it. I would recommend not getting the Carbon version. It is a very forgiving and easy to ride board. Go get it and be stoked with it. Good luck.


Thanks for this short and simple answer. You seem to know the board and your right, I'll trust my first impression and hesitate no longer.
I'm just comming from the shop and packing the car with my brandnew flagship 158 :yahoo: 

We had a lot of snowfall the last days and the forecast anounces sunshine for the rest of this year, so my guts said: go an get it - now!
Can't wait to be in the mountains tomorrow


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome!! Have a great winter, I hope the Alps get pounded like last year. Also, don't be so modest, after 10 years I'm sure you kick ass on the mountain. Good luck


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> You said you loved how the Flagship rode, so go with your gut and buy it. I would recommend not getting the Carbon version. It is a very forgiving and easy to ride board. Go get it and be stoked with it. Good luck.



So are you recommending the Flagship or Carbon Flagship?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mpjames 09 said:


> _You said you loved how the Flagship rode, so go with your gut and buy it._ *I would recommend not getting the Carbon version*. It is a very forgiving and easy to ride board. Go get it and be stoked with it. Good luck.





ARSENALFAN said:


> So are you recommending the Flagship or Carbon Flagship?


reading comprehension FAIL! mg:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> reading comprehension FAIL! mg:


I know Shred. The reason why I am questioning is that I have been researching the shit out of the Flagship models and everybody seems to recommend the opposite: the Carbon flagship seems to always get the nod.  And if you think I am bad at reading, you should see my math skills......lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ok, well the carbon will be stiffer i believe. being a girl and being that she's only #120ish the stiffer board would/could be too much while the regular flagship is probably right there. 

if you're bigger than that and really charge down the fall line and want a stiff board, or need something lighter the carbon might fit in there.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> ok, well the carbon will be stiffer i believe. being a girl and being that she's only #120ish the stiffer board would/could be too much while the regular flagship is probably right there.
> 
> if you're bigger than that and really charge down the fall line and want a stiff board, or need something lighter the carbon might fit in there.



Thanks man. Under another post, I have been inquiring about a little ski vacation in the US. Not that you need any more foreigners around your area, but if someone put a gun to your head, where would you recommend they go? Is it crazy busy lines where you ride? I am using at least 3 of my 4 week vacation up snowboarding, so a 4 day getaway is in cards. :yahoo: Thanks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The ladies in use today: Custon X, NS Raptor and me on the Flagship










See my grin? Had it all today. Icy channels, pow slopes, lots of natural jumps and nice groomers for carving. The flagship is my new love. The board is simply heaven! Stable at all speeds,the edgehold on ice is fantastic and in pow: just fun fun fun! Thanks for convincing me. so yes: a 123lbs girl on a 158 flagship is definitely a good idea


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, where is that? I'm so jealous. You and your friends have excellent taste in snowboards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> Thanks for the photos, where is that? I'm so jealous. You and your friends have excellent taste in snowboards.


In the "Berner Oberland", Swiss Alps. If you'd turn 180°, you'd see the Eiger. (You might know the Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau, some of the most popular mountains in Switzerland


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm now more jealous. My home mountain is Mt. High in Wrightwood California. Where we have a incredible 18"-24" of snow. Though Mammoth is only 300 miles away.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> only 300 miles away.


lol 
300 miles is almost from border to border of our entire country and you say 'only'

We had fantastic 100" last year (but also high risk of avalanches). Now already 50", so it might be again a good winter :yahoo:

I surely envy you for having the coast close by. I'd have to go more than 300 miles to find a beach (the conditions are only rarely good for windsurfing at our lakes)


----------



## kingston84 (Feb 3, 2013)

*another chica who likes 'em long and stiff *

i'm so glad i found this post. i'm a 5'8, 150# gal who really prefers guys boards. rode only a 156 custom x for a long time, then got a b-pro 155 and have been a bit a let down. is fun, but squirrely at speed. can ride much more aggressively on the custom x.

now i'm investing in my first split and have been torn about whether to get the jones solution womens 156 or mens 158. pretty sure i'm going with the mens 158. any advice?


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Kingston, please email Joshua Clements at [email protected]. He's a distributor for North America that sells Jones, Slash, Yes and Nidecker. He uses a Jones Split Solution, he can tell you exactly what the differences are. Hes great and a great person to ask technical questions. Good luck and enjoy your split.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I need to send some people to this thread! By all calculations most people would tell you that board is 10 cm to big, and much too stiff for you, yet it's obviously working for you!

This is just further encouragement for people to not be scared by longer and stiffer boards, as long as they've got the experience to back it up.

Good show! :eusa_clap:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I need to send some people to this thread! By all calculations most people would tell you that board is 10 cm to big, and much too stiff for you, yet it's obviously working for you!
> 
> This is just further encouragement for people to not be scared by longer and stiffer boards, as long as they've got the experience to back it up.
> 
> Good show! :eusa_clap:


A board is a board is a board 

End of the day it is how you interact with the board.

Not what the designer intended.

Just look at the dude who uses a fish in competitions.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I need to send some people to this thread! By all calculations most people would tell you that board is 10 cm to big, and much too stiff for you, yet it's obviously working for you!
> 
> This is just further encouragement for people to not be scared by longer and stiffer boards, as long as they've got the experience to back it up.
> 
> Good show! :eusa_clap:


After riding the flagship for some weeks now, I don't get the point about the size/stiffness topic anymore. It's very responsive and easy to control. It shure is a bit of work in moguls but in the end - isn't it a sport and supposed to be some exercise?  You get rewarded with a lot of stability. If you don't want to have this hard work, you can simply ride over them: the nose of the flagship floats easily over those nasty afternoon moguls without the danger of getting the nose dug in and make an unintended loop. 

This feeling of secureness can't only arise from an over all improoving riding ability 'cause from one week to the other I suddenly was able to make the fastest and tightest turns ever, dared to shoot down the always icy parts of the tracks and even to take (very tiny) natural jumps I always avoided; just by changing to the (bigger/stiffer) Flagship. This board certainly pushed my riding to a complete new level. I never felt that secure and in charge on a board. It's almost as if it hushes "no worries mate, we'll handle that, just go wherever however you intend!"

I'd realy suggest to everyone hesitating whether or not to get such a board: give it a try and check how it feels like for you. I was struggling a lot after reading this and that. But now it is me getting on my mens nerves by wanting to go boarding as soon and early as possible, no matter how nasty the weather forecast, 'cause now I don't only like boarding - I love it 

P.S. it can be a big advantage to be a light-weight on a big board. We got huge amounts of pow again. The guys got stuck in the fluffy stuff at flatter parts where I still was floating :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> After riding the flagship for some weeks now, I don't get the point about the size/stiffness topic anymore.


Sweet! Yeah my GF just tried her Prior Brandywine out yesterday. It's 4 cm longer and 1 cm wider than her old board, and much stiffer. It's priors ladys Freeride board and they're a company that makes alpine boards and big mountain boards.

She loved it! I got some good video of her carving better than she's ever carved before.

She went from a mid-flex budget camber board (the K2 Luna), to a much stiffer board. So far so good... :yahoo:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> But now it is me getting on my mens nerves by wanting to go boarding as soon and early as possible, no matter how nasty the weather forecast, 'cause now I don't only like boarding - I love it


If this gets on his nerves, he needs a good slap!
:icon_scratch:


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Don' t forget Neni my outstanding advice to you All your points are so true, people hesitate too much and overwhelm themselves with information overload. I'm so happy you like your board and thanks for the pictures. Our So Cal. mountains just received 12-18" of fresh snow. Hopefully you can visit the USA and try our mountains. It's not the Alps, though I'm sure you would be stoked over here. Best of luck


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> She went from a mid-flex budget camber board (the K2 Luna), to a much stiffer board. So far so good... :yahoo:


I hope, she is/gets as euphoric as me and you both have a great winter!




Donutz said:


> If this gets on his nerves, he needs a good slap!


The slap is the second choice, right after coffee didn't do the trick :dizzy: It's always the same... till feb. you think the season will last forever, look out of the window (2nd pic) and think naaaahw, it's foggy, let's sleep in - and then suddenly, you can count the lasting weekends on two hands 




Mpjames 09 said:


> Don' t forget Neni my outstanding advice to you All your points are so true, people hesitate too much and overwhelm themselves with information overload. I'm so happy you like your board and thanks for the pictures. Our So Cal. mountains just received 12-18" of fresh snow. Hopefully you can visit the USA and try our mountains. It's not the Alps, though I'm sure you would be stoked over here. Best of luck


Yea, it realy was you giving me the last kick :bowdown: thanks!
Actually, I was making the suggestion of snowboarding vacations in the USA or Canada only days ago. The alps are great, but the easy accessible parts are also quite crowded. Just wanted to look up for some ideas and information here. I'm dreaming of my "own virgin fluff slope"


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

neni said:


> After riding the flagship for some weeks now, I don't get the point about the size/stiffness topic anymore. It's very responsive and easy to control. It shure is a bit of work in moguls but in the end - is't it a sport and supposed to be some exercise?  You get rewarded with a lot of stability. If you don't want to have this hard work, you can simply ride over them: the nose of the flagship floats easily over those nasty afternoon moguls without the danger of getting the nose dug in and make an unintended loop.
> 
> This feeling of secureness can't only arise from an over all improoving riding ability 'cause from one week to the other I suddenly was able to make the fastest and tightest turns ever, dared to shoot down the always icy parts of the tracks and even to take (very tiny) natural jumps I always avoided; just by changing from the (bigger/stiffer) Flagship. This board certainly pushed my riding to a complete new level. I never felt that secure and in charge on a board. It's almost as if it hushes "no worries mate, we'll handle that, just go wherever however you intend!"
> 
> ...


You didn't mention tight trees or chutes. Have you taken the board out in those places? That is generally where people run into issues with big boards


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, please come here. I would recommend Salt Lake City Utah and Lake Tahoe California. Both of these places are very close to major international airports. They are also perfect base camps to explore dozens of kick ass mountains within a 30 minute drive. Of course Canada is sick, but as far as convenience and the ability to visit several sick mountains, it's hard to top those two cities I mentioned above. Good luck.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Actually, I was making the suggestion of snowboarding vacations in the USA or Canada only days ago. The alps are great, but the easy accessible parts are also quite crowded. Just wanted to look up for some ideas and information here. I'm dreaming of my "own virgin fluff slope"


The Alberta/BC rockies are pretty damn good. Almost any type of terrain you could ever want, light fluffy snow, and not crowded at all compared to the bigger resort towns... :yahoo:


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Great thread, and congrats on the new board! The Solution is one of the boards I've been thinking about for my next split, so it's good to hear your review of the Flagship. I'm 130lbs. and both my current boards are 154 (Charlie Slasher solid and K2 Panoramic split), but I think my next one will be around 160 and a bit stiffer. I even think something close to 170 would be great fun, especially on deep days when you have to stick to low angles because of the avy danger. :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> You didn't mention tight trees or chutes. Have you taken the board out in those places? That is generally where people run into issues with big boards


I have no tree experience. The parts below the timberline is wildlife reserve in our region and we strictly respect that. Oh, there's a short part between narrow trees to the hut but this hardly counts, its only some meters (20).
On a steep slope (30°) I can turn it within 2m in a longer line but I have no clue how long I could stay how narrow in deep snow with having real constraints. Backcountry, we've got mostly wide chutes with only short parts that are narrow. Theres only one long narrow brook valley of about 2m going seesaw I had to negotiate. That's all fine. But I'm the completely wrong person to ask, where the limits of this board are (or even other such boards) 'cause I only had few different boards and a more experienced rider can certainly handle far more difficult stuff with it. All I can say is that its the longest/stiffest board I've ever had and it feels far more agile/easy to turn than the shorter ones I had. So it really depends on the individual board, I guess.
and then... well... big... 158 is big for ME but actually its not really big


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> The Alberta/BC rockies are pretty damn good. Almost any type of terrain you could ever want, light fluffy snow, and not crowded at all compared to the bigger resort towns... :yahoo:


Just read in an other post that you hardly have any snow up there at the moment... :blink::icon_scratch:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Just read in an other post that you hardly have any snow up there at the moment... :blink::icon_scratch:


Lake Louise claims they got 19 cm last night, Sunshine says 9 cm or so... Although you're right, compared to our usual big powder dumps it's been quiet for a month or so. Spring is when the biggest dumps are though, expecting them soon!

Everybody do the snow dance! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

This was back in November...









And December...









And January...









More January...









I think we get too used to regular powder dumps in the Canadian Rockies, so we forget that we've had a great year already and there's another 3+ months to go.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I think we get too used to regular powder dumps in the Canadian Rockies, so we forget that we've had a great year already and there's another 3+ months to go.


Looks lovely! How high is it there? At what hight is the timberline?
After several years of less snow we now had 2 years in row with heaps of it :wavetowel2:
At 1400m - end of december (see me waving at the door, left side):









It was snowing 3 days in a row now, so i think we have to dig out the chimney this weekend :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Looks lovely! How high is it there? At what hight is the timberline?
> 
> End of december (see me waving at the door, left side):


:blink: Holy crap!

Here's the base and top elevations for my favorite mountains. Treeline in many cases goes to the top or nearly to the top.

Lake Louise - Base: 1650m, Top: 2600m
Fernie, BC - Base: 1070m, Top: 2150m
Kicking Horse - Base: 1200m, Top: 2450m


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Just drove up to the hut, heaps of tourist coming down from the resort (end of school holiday here). I'll have the whole region for myself tomorrow 

I love the approach to the mountain... this eager, corious feeling. We had warm weather down in the valley and I'm always concerned whether there's still enough snow up there. Some days of hot south wind can easily destroy the tracks at lower parts (base 600m, top 2250m).

While driving higher bend by bend I get more and more excited to see: yes, there's still a lot!










The flagship is waxed, bagpack packed, they annouce blue sky, pow and only moderate avy danger. Could become one of the best days of the season :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> The flagship is waxed, bagpack packed, they annouce blue sky, pow and only moderate avy danger. Could become one of the best days of the season :yahoo:


Have fun! :yahoo:


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow I weigh more then you and was told even the 154 would be way too big for me. Forget that though, I'm going for the 156 never summer raptor.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

OMG, what an awsome day! Total 4000m of 40cm deep almost untouched pow, just some minutes walking distance from the chairlift. :yahoo: 
The Flagship rocks! Couldn't be happier


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pictures please. Our California has been bad, few storms


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mpjames 09 said:


> Pictures please. Our California has been bad, few storms


Yesterday was a big blue sky day, but was too occupied with riding to take pictures 
Today clouds and snowfall -15°C, was hardly able to read the snow 1m ahead. Good day to exercise 'ride deep down in your knees' 
























Bad pic, was too dark but just to say, I begin to love riding between trees, to throw the board seesaw. It's a pity that we don't have the opportunity to do this more


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for posting. Enjoy that pow for me .


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

tigre said:


> Great thread, and congrats on the new board! The Solution is one of the boards I've been thinking about for my next split, so it's good to hear your review of the Flagship. I'm 130lbs. and both my current boards are 154 (Charlie Slasher solid and K2 Panoramic split), but I think my next one will be around 160 and a bit stiffer. I even think something close to 170 would be great fun, especially on deep days when you have to stick to low angles because of the avy danger. :thumbsup:





kingston84 said:


> i'm so glad i found this post. i'm a 5'8, 150# gal who really prefers guys boards. rode only a 156 custom x for a long time, then got a b-pro 155 and have been a bit a let down. is fun, but squirrely at speed. can ride much more aggressively on the custom x.
> now i'm investing in my first split and have been torn about whether to get the jones solution womens 156 or mens 158. pretty sure i'm going with the mens 158. any advice?


If one of you gets the Solution split, I'd be very interested how you liked it, which size you chose. Splits are a new topic for me. Unfortunately, there arn't many splits to test available here and the ones you get are not the newest ones... so it would be great to here what girls about my weight like to ride.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Girl on a NS Raptor...*



EatMyTracers said:


> Wow I weigh more then you and was told even the 154 would be way too big for me. Forget that though, I'm going for the 156 never summer raptor.


I somehow lost the intimidation by long boards by now and rode my husbands NS Raptor 164 today. Hit some centimeters of fresh snow: phantastic floating, like a surfboard (no wonder with my 120lbs) 










The edgehold on icy slope parts was great too, by now, I lost the chickenshit attitude on ice. It's also very agile and fast egde to edge, but what was most striking was the carving. Wow, this board likes to carve! It eats groomers. It's increadible, how you get faster and faster with every turn. I was so shorttaken by the sudden amount of acceleration it develops in the middle of a carve, I almost flew out of the first ones  After adjusting body position to those additional newton that build up, it was pure fun!

Actually, I'm quite surprised, how nice it was to ride. Would have expected to struggle somehow. Seems, my level is sufficiant to handle most boards in an acceptable manner (I'll give hell to the shop assistant not wanting to give me the test Billy Goat 'cause "girls can't ride such a board")

Compared to the Flagship, the Raptor was noticeable softer to ride. The chopped up stuff was by far less transmited to my feet. I've less tired legs after a day on this huge Raptor than on my Flagship. But at higher speeds, the Flagship appears to be more stable to me. I didn't like the feeling of the Raptor's rocker (I guess it's the rocker that caused this slight flabby feeling) on hard, flat straight lines. It didn't chatter or else (my husband rides it in by far higher speeds, so its obviously possible) but it didn't gave me the save "like on rails" feeling I have on the Flagship. Might be the different shape? Or the additional stiffness? 
Anyway, the big board was big fun, but I'm glad to get back to my "small" big Flagship


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

neni said:


> I somehow lost the intimidation by long boards by now and rode my husbands NS Raptor 164 today. Hit some centimeters of fresh snow: phantastic floating, like a surfboard (no wonder with my 120lbs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you handled that beast like a champ. Yes it is not near as stable flatbased as a full cambered board, but on edge...It is something else. Like you, first few deep carves nearly bucked me off. Still get surprised by it every now and again. Just as I think I am going to wash out, it digs in and you better be holding on! Like to see what you would think of a 156. Wondering if it would actually stabilize better for your size at higher speed.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: it nice to see gals on boards that are up to their eye brows...my daughter 5'3", when she rides her cambered 155 she lays it flat takes off and just smoothly floats seemingly effortless.


----------



## kingston84 (Feb 3, 2013)

long overdue response, but i did end up getting the men's solution 58 last year and love it. use it as a resort board on trips too since rides like a solid w/ karakorams. it basically the split version of the flagship so i'm sure you'd like it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Neni, is your husband the "Black Shredder"? with the picture you posted,you could be his wife:laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

t21 said:


> Neni, is your husband the "Black Shredder"? with the picture you posted,you could be his wife:laugh:


Close 












kingston84 said:


> long overdue response, but i did end up getting the men's solution 58 last year and love it. use it as a resort board on trips too since rides like a solid w/ karakorams. it basically the split version of the flagship so i'm sure you'd like it.


Thanks for getting back! Any specific reason you went for the men's and not women's solution? I'm unsure which one to get; will need to buy this years anyway since last years are not around thus I have the full selection but won't be able to demo.


----------



## kingston84 (Feb 3, 2013)

neni said:


> Close
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i like stiff boards. have never ridden the women's solution so can't truly compare, but know it has a softer flex than the men's. i also wanted something in the 157+ range.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Great info in this thread, thanks to the women on men's boards that contributed. :thumbsup:

I think it would be great to see a lot more of these kind of stepping across the bounds trials and info.

I was looking for a good freeride board for the wife. All I heard at shops and demo days was about for women to NOT ride a men's board.

At the end of last season I finally got the wife to try my 160 Fish. Not only did she love it, she shredded the pow on steeps and in the trees. She doesn't like to buy anything for herself and tries to talk me out of buying anything for her, she's very conservative. But after being on the Fish she told me I could buy one for her; so she has a 150 Fishcuit now.


But I was wondering how a wider and stiffer board would perform for her on hard pack, grooms, etc.

I was looking at the 156 Mothership and 158 Flagship similarities and diffs, trying to decide which I should get for her since they are so close except for stiffness.

But with the positive results I see in this thread, I think the choice is now between the 158 Flagship and 159 Rossi XV.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Casper said:


> I was looking for a good freeride board for the wife. All I heard at shops and demo days was about for women to NOT ride a men's board.


Had similar experience in several shops/demo tents . But I also experienced the contrary. When I wanted to order a split and had the women's Solution in mind, the go-to shop guys tried to talk me into a 162 Volkl split or a men's Solution :dunno:



Casper said:


> But I was wondering how a wider and stiffer board would perform for her on hard pack, grooms, etc.
> 
> I was looking at the 156 Mothership and 158 Flagship similarities and diffs, trying to decide which I should get for her since they are so close except for stiffness.
> 
> But with the positive results I see in this thread, I think the choice is now between the 158 Flagship and 159 Rossi XV.


The comments in this thread were early in the season, we had cold days (groomers mostly stayed perfect the entire day) and piles of fresh pow. For these conditions, the Flagship is pure fun, and I can't wait to get it out again. However, in spring, when groomers are chewed up soon and one rides mostly crud n moguls, I learned, that the board also has a disadvantage: it's harsh on chop (read as: damn exausting plank ). Ended up buying a second board for these resort crud afternoons. Wouldn't recommend it as a single quiver board. Was trying lot of different boards meanwhile, and it's still my favorite one for its on rails feeling. 

Did only some laps on a Mothership 152. Felt very different, soft and nimble, what I actually liked. But can't really compare it to the Flagship in terms of chop and speed stability (the demo run open that day was soft and not steep enough to gain proper speed). Can't judge, how stable it is. Will get a 156 to demo for some days in Jan. Hope, we'll have piles of fresh like last year.
Can't she demo both of them?


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Not sure if Rossi will demo boards at a close mountain or not. I've seen their tent, but I think they might have only been doing skis. 

Jones I doubt will. Probably have to go to Tahoe for that, or to even be able to possibly rent a Jones board.

The big demo day at the close mountain I've seen Rome, Gnu, Burton, Flo, and I can't remember the other 1 or 2.

She has 3 boards right now. Morrow Wildflower 154, Gnu Velvet Guru 150, and Burton Fishcuit 150.

So the Freeride board would be mainly for the backcountry.


Did I see you make a post somewhere that your husband has an XV? If so, any chance you might give it a try and post your thoughts?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Casper said:


> Not sure if Rossi will demo boards at a close mountain or not. I've seen their tent, but I think they might have only been doing skis.
> 
> Jones I doubt will. Probably have to go to Tahoe for that, or to even be able to possibly rent a Jones board.
> 
> ...


I've ridden the xv (Rossi did a demo day at one of my local mountains), and it was very, very, very stiff. That being said, it was super fast, and really stable through the choppy stuff. Really held an edge well... Need strong legs to disengage. 

I'm a big guy too, and this board was a little on the short side for me... So it's a lot of board to handle. 

That being said, it might be your cup of tea. I hear it and the flagship are very similar, but the flagship is a little more suited to "backseat" riders, whereas the xv is a little more front foot oriented.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

I have an XV 164 W, thinking about getting a smaller one for the wife, or the Flagship. 

I'll let her try mine, but looking for additional input from other women who have had the opportunity to they them.

She has very strong legs and I think is a better rider than I am. 



I completely agree with what you said about your demo. I have the same comments about the board. Although the conditions I got to ride in I didn't notice any difficulty in disengaging.... except when I tried Alpine + + stance with the bindings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Casper said:


> Did I see you make a post somewhere that your husband has an XV? If so, any chance you might give it a try and post your thoughts?


If he would own one, I absolutely would try it  but he only did ride one on a demo day (fresh and very soft groomers - so very limited experience with it. He decided against it due to the pronounced magtrack, assumed that for high speed carving on hadpack, edges would bite too much, but that's guessing and not actual experience. He still tends to also get a Flagship, will give a longer one a try in Jan, since he was very excited with it when trying mine for a day on hardpack.)

I've no clue what "disengage" could signify... dictionary didn't come up with a translation I could figure out the meaning for snowboarding (we both ride +/+ angles).

Can't comment on this backseat/front foot difference since I haven't ridden the xv. I'd assume I don't ride in the backseat, my front leg is the one that has to work most and gets sore muscles, hind leg is the lazy steering leg :dunno:

Really can't say if she would like either of them, don't know the models she owns already, so I can't compare. Depends on what she expects from the board, what you aim at riding. I'd say, it's less a question of if she can ride them - I'm convinced with strong legs and determination one can ride most boards - it's more a question if she likes the compromise (stability vs agility). My main requirements were float and stability at high speeds, for which the Flagship is perfect. The compromise in less agility I have to balance with my legs, which is ok for me. Sure, in challenging narrow terrain I would get tired sooner than with a more nimble board, but we mostly ride steep open alpine terrain and there it shines.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

neni, curious as to what your binding angles are on your boards?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

His +30/+15, mine +21/+9 (at the moment)
Had +30/+15 many years as well but reduced them step by step last season to get a better chance to pick up riding switch. Feel comfortable with everything between 30 down to 21 front, and 15 down to 3 back. Below, it gets akward.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

neni said:


> His +30/+15, mine +21/+9 (at the moment)
> Had +30/+15 many years as well but reduced them step by step last season to get a better chance to pick up riding switch. Feel comfortable with everything between 30 down to 21 front, and 15 down to 3 back. Below, it gets akward.


I tried +18/+6 just at home on the carpet. Strapped in, stood up to see how it felt getting up off the ground, moved around a bit and felt awkward and had pain in my right knee after like 2min of standing, not good. Couldn't imagine +30/+15 :laugh: I need that negative angle in the back I guess.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's the same for me if I try minus (iirc it was -6) . Guess, you tried to stay with your hip parallel to the edge? My hip/shoulders are about 20° (rough guess) rotated from the edge and I can rotate the hip within the extreemes of almost parallel to the edge (e.g. for traversing on backside edge), up to orthogonal to the edge (e.g. to put all weight on front foot to gain speed straight down). With minus angles, forced to "open hip", body still tries to ride like that and hind knee feels exploding. 

There's no theory or conviction behind that, it's just how my first board was set up 20y ago. If they would had set it up duck then, I'd probably ride duck today and feel fine as well. But my blance and muscle memory are used to that position now and I don't have the nerve learn "all over" again.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

neni said:


> If he would own one, I absolutely would try it  but he only did ride one on a demo day (fresh and very soft groomers - so very limited experience with it. He decided against it due to the pronounced magtrack, assumed that for high speed carving on hadpack, edges would bite too much, but that's guessing and not actual experience. He still tends to also get a Flagship, will give a longer one a try in Jan, since he was very excited with it when trying mine for a day on hardpack.)
> 
> I've no clue what "disengage" could signify... dictionary didn't come up with a translation I could figure out the meaning for snowboarding (we both ride +/+ angles).
> 
> ...


By disengage, I mean that once you have an edge set, it took a noticeable effort to get it to release at the end of your carve. Might have been the conditions and the speed. I found it didn't like going anything under 1000 km/h


----------

